# on road racing at hobbytown usa Grand Blanc Mi.



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hobbytown usa in Grand Blanc Michigan 
located in the Grand Mall on south saginaw st. 
is holding racing on saturdays 
(parking lot racing, just newly surfaced) 
1/10th nitro touring sedan 
1/10th elect.touring sedan 
nitro trucks etc. 

for more information call: 
(810)695-9088 
website:http://www.htugrandblanc.com/


----------

